# Raybrig Fog Lights???



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm thinking of buy a set but I'm not sure cuz they are kinda expensive. Does any one recomend them. I want to buy one of these two:
http://importpartsplus.com/?site=products.php3&prod_id=736
http://importpartsplus.com/?site=products.php3&prod_id=735

Or can any one recomend me a good brand besides PIAA cuz I don't like any of their lights.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

those raybrig seem pretty good, they also have a remote control.....which i like


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

..yeah I know I think that's hot too. So which one would you buy?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

to be honest, theyre basically the same ones.........theyre both 140w...same features except the one that cost 197 has the remote, and the other ones dont have a remote and retail at 125.....u pay that much more for a remote, and when u think about it....how much would u use the remote? is the remote that much more worth it for YOU?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd get the foglights that cost $125 without the remote. I don't think it's worth spending $72 more for just the added feature of a remote.

BTW... don't order from Import Parts Plus... I ordered a Hotshot intake from them well over a month ago and *NEVER* got the intake. I know it's a little off-topic but thought I'd bring it to your attention anyways.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
140w sounds excessive. I thik they are adding the two bulbs together. Anyway, I have a remote kit that works with any accessory lighting setup. Its brand new, never used since I ended up using the wires through the firewall. $30.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

..yeah you guys are right. Besides I really don't need a remote. About importpartplus thanks for the adviced i don't want to wait a month for something I'll find another website.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hella makes some real nice fog lamps also, you may wanna look into them. Great quality & prices. Most of their optilux line is under 50 bucks. I'm very happy with my hella fogs...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i think you should invest into H.I.D. fogs.. just remember you will get your moneys worth.. i dontknow about hella they have always had a good rep. but i do know that those fog lamps look like ones which will eventually leak water into them and fog up.. giving a new meaning to the term FOG lamps. id check the garenties of the companies.. and make sure the seals hold and that it wont leak water.. otherwise youll be replacing them or having really $h]tty looking fogs..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Who makes HID fogs? I've been thinking about getting some.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PIAA does , HELLA does , PHILLIPS does , SYLVANIA does..


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

1999GXE1.6....LOL that's funny good point.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

By the way, my friend said not to get the Raybrigs...he said PIAA's are for about the same price and are better than his Raybrigs. He has a set of Raybrigs with the remote too...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
To me there is basically Hella or PIAA. Since Hella is cheaper for a similar if not better product I vote them. Of course I am a little biased (see above).

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Daaaamn Seth, thats what I need. I wish my lights were so bright.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha!,
Thanks. 1) they are all Halogen. They do come in HID too (the specific models I ordered) but cost triple. 2) I haven't had a chance to really test out the driving lamps. The fogs work great though especialy since i have halos. When its crummy out it really makes a difference.

Seth


----------

